# Commission for In-house sales.



## patricio (Aug 7, 2007)

This is only my second post, but I've been reading for a few weeks now. I'm launching an online t-shirt venture and I want to hire a local sales rep to start opening wholesale accounts nationally. I can't offer a full salary and benefits package- I'm a struggling home business- My question: What is a fair ( to both parties) commission to offer to my sales rep?

All your feedback is appreciated,


patricio


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Patricio, I found this thread with some answers when clicking on the "sales rep" tag underneath your post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t27578.html


----------



## patricio (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Rodney, that helps.

patricio


----------

